# Completed 1/200 Battleship Bismarck



## tardis1916 (Mar 24, 2004)

I just completed my 1/200 battleship Bismarck model. Just a few tiny details to put on but she's ready to go! This is by far the most difficult model I've every put together!

http://tardis1916.com/models/thumbnails.php?album=64

Enjoy!


----------



## myk (Oct 5, 1999)

Outstanding work, I enjoyed seeing your progress on this battleship.
I haven't even opened mine yet!


----------

